#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Can AI files be opened in Photoshop?

## Wondergirl

> Hello Friends,
> 
> I currently don't have illustrator but i do have Photoshop.
> Is it ppossible to open a AI vector file and save as JPG/PNG in a desired size?
> 
> Thank You!


It is best to place in AI file so the smart object layer is vector object .If you open and AI with Photoshop does not support AI files .
For Photoshop will treat the AI file as if it were a ESP of PDF file and open its contents as a pixels layer which will not resize well.
However you can have Photoshop scale the layer well during the open.

----------


## Moana

> It is best to place in AI file so the smart object layer is vector object .If you open and AI with Photoshop does not support AI files .
> For Photoshop will treat the AI file as if it were a ESP of PDF file and open its contents as a pixels layer which will not resize well.
> However you can have Photoshop scale the layer well during the open.



You could alternatively place an .AI file in an existing Photoshop Document using *FILE> PLACE* Using the place method, the .ai file is retained as a vector smart object within Photoshop

----------

